# Who likes Nielsen's solo piano works ?



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not really known for his piano works and they all fit nicely on two CD's. I find them very interesting and quite good. Particularly the Five Piano Pieces, Symphonic Suite, Theme With Variations etc. I have the Hyperion Double CD with Mina Miller. Very good sound as well. Interested in others thoughts


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I visited them at some point being a Nielsen fan, and was intrigued. They seemed a bit more substantial and also modern than a lot of Sibelius, in the vein of Bartok or Prokofiev. But definitely odd. Do prefer him when he has an orchestra at his disposal and for piano Medtner or Scriabin draws me much more.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah Im not putting him up there with other composers for solo piano at all. Just that as a mainly orchestral composer I found his limited solo piano output pretty good. I guess there is not much interest since I only got one response to my post. Thanks for your post though. Im a big Medtner fan as well. Need to listen to more Scriabin.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

He's all right. I did like his 3 pieces for piano for a while. His music is not that memorable to me.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Of Nielsen's solo piano works, I'd say _Den Luciferiske, Op.45_ is the most memorable. He's not much of an interesting composer for the piano unlike his contemporary Sibelius who wrote some exquisite solo piano music that doesn't get mentioned enough.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Neo Romanza said:


> Of Nielsen's solo piano works, I'd say _Den Luciferiske, Op.45_ is the most memorable. He's not much of an interesting composer for the piano unlike his contemporary Sibelius who wrote some exquisite solo piano music that doesn't get mentioned enough.


 Yeah Sibelius has some very good piano works and he has a much larger output for piano. Thanks for your response


----------

